# 5 naughty things your credit card won't buy



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2014)

While credit companies typically want you to pull out their credit card for a purchase, the payment networks -- American Express, Discover, MasterCard and Visa -- won't approve so-called naughty purchases. These transactions are treated as high-risk activities or run afoul of federal law, even if state laws allow it.

http://www.bankrate.com/finance/credit-cards/naughty-things-credit-card-wont-buy-1.aspx


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

So why am I not surprised?

This article might well have been titled "*5 Reasons Bitcoin Is the Way To Go*" ...


----------

